# Nubian babies :) pic heavy



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I love taking pics of them they are so fun


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the bucklings coloring. They look like they are having lots of fun.


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

That 3rd pic is great! Poor guy is flat out :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

k - pack them up - cut airholes in the box and my address is ....... LOL! Adorable!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes they were having lots of fun they are so entertaining. Yes he did fall flat out it was so funny because he was trying to boss her around and she moved so he fell.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are so cute.........  :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable! Great photos!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Beautiful babies! Love their coloring.

Deb Mc


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are really fun pictures! They are so cute. Not resistible.


----------



## micle (Jul 2, 2011)

hlala: they look so cute ...............


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWWWW! Love the coloring, and that 3rd pic is just darling!!!!


----------



## janlou (Jul 11, 2011)

Adorable. I love the babies. I have Nubians, Nubian/Boers and Nubian/Kikos. More fun than being a kid at Christmas when the babies start coming waiting to see what each one will be and look like.


----------

